# Frustration triad (146), idealism and anger



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Recently I concluded that I'm angry and oh boy I am so damn angry in so many ways it even frightens myself.

I'm a 6 with a 1-4-6 tritype, which basically is the frustration triad. The thing with this is that I'm highly idealistic and moralistic..also very reactive and hate it when I see things happening that I consider unjust...from world problems to petty personal problems to people who make me lose my temper...or withdraw and sulk in depressive cynicism. It really scares me thinking about it, especially how this sort of thing can potentially go wrong.

Anyone else in this crappy situation? I'd like to hear whats it like from your perspective...

I realize that I can only control myself and can not control the actions of others...but all the crap I see happening around me still sends me raging sometimes. I also realize that I have my own baggage to deal with and quite the self hate to overcome. This is due to the 1 and 6 fix influence...compliance to the superego does have a price...self criticism when not living up to ideals and people in this triad are very hard on themselves regardless. Good thing is I'm only hard on myself, but I can imagine other 146-s esp with 1 cores to be different in this matter.

If there are other people out there with 146 tritype, plz share your experience with this. I'm especially interested in ways of using "frustration" in a more positive and assertive way. I have this fear that it may spill out and hurt others. I can remember being like this very early on in life...odd. Maybe others want and need ways to fight this as much as I do ^^ so lets figure it out.

:laughing: lmao I'd make a great sith  and one crappy jedy haha.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm a 7w6 4w5 1w2 and I know idealism and frustration. I have an image in my mind of the perfect Wife, the perfect Mother, the perfect home, the perfect career, the perfect society, perfect humanity, the perfect life...and I strive for it at all costs. I work so hard for it that I have little patience for those who don't work as hard as I do at these things; it's quite exhausting actually. Today, I decided to look around me and appreciate what IS. I made a list of all the things I love about today in the random thread on the ENTJ forum, and you know what? It felt fucking fantastic 

.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Rim
the Frustration Triad is 1-4-*7*


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I just realized my tritype is 614 and not 612, and it manifest itsself with me holding really high standards for myself. I have a vision of the way I want to see my surroundings, how I want to behave, how I want to dress etc. I raise the bar really high and I like things to look and be really nice. Im very iffy and particular of things, but I try not to project this on to other people. I've learned to stop doing that though, it leads to feelings or misanthrope at times. I look at other people, and it just seems like they do things lazily. Their standards aren't very high. They will do anything and everything. They don't have morals or values concerning anything and it sort of disgusts me. From 18-20 I had a hard time dealing with the world around me. I was just disappointed in people. I don't know why, but I expected to them be more. I don't even know what more I was looking for, but they should have been something then what they were. Lol, does this make sense? I have trouble with creating how I want people to be in my head, and in the end they fall short and I end up getting bored or turned off by them. 


I also get angry when I see people half assing things the chose to do. Like getting married or having children. If you were going to be a slack ass about it, then why do it? I don't understand that behavior. I don't understand the desire to maintain mediocrity. To be below average. Ick!

The solution: Stick your head in the ground and wait for everyone to die off. Its gonna take a few million years.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Chipps said:


> I just realized my tritype is 614 and not 612, and it manifest itsself with me holding really high standards for myself. I have a vision of the way I want to see my surroundings, how I want to behave, how I want to dress etc. I raise the bar really high and I like things to look and be really nice. Im very iffy and particular of things, but I try not to project this on to other people. I've learned to stop doing that though, it leads to feelings or misanthrope at times. I look at other people, and it just seems like they do things lazily. Their standards aren't very high. They will do anything and everything. They don't have morals or values concerning anything and it sort of disgusts me. From 18-20 I had a hard time dealing with the world around me. I was just disappointed in people. I don't know why, but I expected to them be more. I don't even know what more I was looking for, but they should have been something then what they were. Lol, does this make sense? I have trouble with creating how I want people to be in my head, and in the end they fall short and I end up getting bored or turned off by them.
> 
> 
> I also get angry when I see people half assing things the chose to do. Like getting married or having children. If you were going to be a slack ass about it, then why do it? I don't understand that behavior. I don't understand the desire to maintain mediocrity. To be below average. Ick!
> ...


Ahhh, 4 seems so much more fitting than 2 as your heart fix; you are so self-aware.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Enfpleasantly said:


> Ahhh, 4 seems so much more fitting than 2 as your heart fix; you are so self-aware.


SOM was being an observant little bee and suggested it. I read the description and got the same chills that I go when I read the 6 and 1 descriptions. Apparently, when you find you're type you're not supposed to have the "Thats exactly like me" moment when reading the negative parts. You're apparently supposed to get the skeevies. I had the "thats exactly like me" moment with type 2, but with 4 I felt icky. I felt nude, so I knew it was the right one. Also, I initially hated the 6, 1, and 4 on the enneagram. Lol. Makes sense now.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Rim
> the Frustration Triad is 1-4-*7*


:O it is? <.< damn...must suck for them! XD then what is 146?



Enfpleasantly said:


> I'm a 7w6 4w5 1w2 and I know idealism and frustration. I have an image in my mind of the perfect Wife, the perfect Mother, the perfect home, the perfect career, the perfect society, perfect humanity, the perfect life...and I strive for it at all costs. I work so hard for it that I have little patience for those who don't work as hard as I do at these things; it's quite exhausting actually. Today, I decided to look around me and appreciate what IS. I made a list of all the things I love about today in the random thread on the ENTJ forum, and you know what? It felt fucking fantastic
> 
> .


I will try this! <.< somehow need to let go and just apreciate what is going well, as you said.



Chipps said:


> I just realized my tritype is 614 and not 612, and it manifest itsself with me holding really high standards for myself. I have a vision of the way I want to see my surroundings, how I want to behave, how I want to dress etc. I raise the bar really high and I like things to look and be really nice. Im very iffy and particular of things, but I try not to project this on to other people. I've learned to stop doing that though, it leads to feelings or misanthrope at times. I look at other people, and it just seems like they do things lazily. Their standards aren't very high. They will do anything and everything. They don't have morals or values concerning anything and it sort of disgusts me. From 18-20 I had a hard time dealing with the world around me. I was just disappointed in people. I don't know why, but I expected to them be more. I don't even know what more I was looking for, but they should have been something then what they were. Lol, does this make sense? I have trouble with creating how I want people to be in my head, and in the end they fall short and I end up getting bored or turned off by them.
> 
> 
> I also get angry when I see people half assing things the chose to do. Like getting married or having children. If you were going to be a slack ass about it, then why do it? I don't understand that behavior. I don't understand the desire to maintain mediocrity. To be below average. Ick!
> ...


XD wow you won't believe how much I relate to that! There has to be a way to stop the internal suffering thou. That frustration and anger makes me sick (I literrally start coughing) and yesterday I got blamed for something I had no involvement with just because someone was incapable to handle their own mistake/responsibility..-.- I flipped out lol. Weeks of work related issues and other stuff just came rushing out. Lucky for me and others that I purged the angry energy trough physical means venting it on a table when alone...but yeah. If I don't let it out...I'd probably get really sick :\.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, I was gonna ask if it was 147 and not 146, but i forgot. oops.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

can we just call the 146 the never happy with anything triad, lol. it seems fitting.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Chipps said:


> can we just call the 146 the never happy with anything triad, lol. it seems fitting.


Looky what I found. Enneagram Triads

1-4-6 : these Ones are quite imaginative, creative and a bit melancholic. They are extreme perfectionists and can easily feel discouraged and let down by the imperfect world around. They don’t easily trust others and tend to avoid society, but at the same time they crave being loved and belonging. They also have a bit of a temper so their anger can show especially when feeling misunderstood. They tend to support the underdog and they can have a passionate, belligerent streak to them.
usual subtypes: sexual, social, 1w2
similar tritypes: 1-6-4, 4-1-6
flavours: imaginative, passionate, suspicious and sensitive

*^^ it hink we can rename them lol, nothing is set in stone. Haven't found a specific 6-1-4 description yet. The tritype thread description doesen't make too much sense to me as it portrays 641 as mainly phobic, whereas both you and me tend towards CP.*

Think what sets a 6-1-4 apart from a core 1-6-4 is that we don't impose perfection on the enviroment, we just get frustrated? The perfection side is mainly for myself, as you said I also try not to project it on other people.

Think I'll buy myself a boing sand bag and take up meditation.


----------



## coyoboyo (Oct 22, 2016)

LibertyPrime said:


> Recently I concluded that I'm angry and oh boy I am so damn angry in so many ways it even frightens myself.
> 
> I'm a 6 with a 1-4-6 tritype, which basically is the frustration triad. The thing with this is that I'm highly idealistic and moralistic..also very reactive and hate it when I see things happening that I consider unjust...from world problems to petty personal problems to people who make me lose my temper...or withdraw and sulk in depressive cynicism. It really scares me thinking about it, especially how this sort of thing can potentially go wrong.
> 
> ...


I'm an INFJ, 6w5, with tritype 6-4-1.

I sympathize. I can be emotionally reactive in situations and, though I'd rather not admit it, I do have a hateful streak that scares me. There are times when I act impulsively because I'm convinced someone has wronged me or is threatening me somehow. I'm an SP-dom, though, so my attention is more tightly focused on things nearer to me (my social instinct is last). I'm not as moralistic or as hot-headed. I feel what you are describing but it's a colder and more slow-burning kind of fire. I may brood about injustice, but I stay closer to neutral (I would neither be a Sith nor a Jedi). I have the raging self-hate and baggage, the inability to let go and enjoy myself, and the persistent fear that I will lose control in important situations. I worry about harming others unintentionally. I have difficulty trusting myself at times, and this is what fuels the negative self-image. Others have reported more positively about me, but I have trouble seeing it in light of so much negativity. I downplay by better qualities. I always feel there is something wrong that needs to be addressed. I can withdraw and sulk in private, losing all motivation and desire to connect. I'm not sure how to overcome this tendency except to focus on moving toward 9 and looking at the big picture. I'm afraid only drunkenness can achieve that level of acceptance at present, but I'm working on it.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey, 614! Supposedly thats my tritype.
I think my frustration goes in atleast three directions. I am frustrated at other people cause they do everything wrong, I am frustrated at myself because I do everything wrong, and then I get frustrated about my endless frustration. Like, the one thing I should be in control of is my own mind, and not even that works out as it should. How the fuck can I be a productive human when I'm too busy worrying, and worrying that my own mind is warped and misleading me? How can I trust in others when I believe that their minds are also misleading them? Humans are still animals, and we've all been brainwashed and bamboozled by natural selection, no ones immune.


----------

